# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  camcoders alias video camera

## Rohith

*let us discuss about camcoders here...
*

suggest me a camcoder arround 20000.....

----------


## Rohith

Panasonic SDR H60 Camcorder.... ee sadanam kollamo..?

----------


## Rohith

> Panasonic SDR H60 Camcorder.... ee sadanam kollamo..?


19900 rupees... 50x optical zoom...
60gb hardisc....

----------


## ballu

lol...swantham postukal quote cheythu thread super hit akan ulla ninte ahh spirit inu munnil njan namikunnu.......

----------


## ballu

> Panasonic SDR H60 Camcorder.... ee sadanam kollamo..?



alla ..kottayam .. :Crying:

----------


## Daniel John

> Panasonic SDR H60 Camcorder.... ee sadanam kollamo..?





> 19900 rupees... 50x optical zoom...
> 60gb hardisc....


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Aromal

sony alle nallathu

----------


## Santi

camera nallathu nikon olympus canon okke aanenna kettitullathu.. :Dntknw:

----------


## E Y E M A X

:Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Santi

> 


enthe....... :Glare:

----------


## Rohith

> camera nallathu nikon olympus canon okke aanenna kettitullathu..


athokke servicing paniyavum.repair vannal kudungum..

----------


## ballu

entethu sonyude cyber shot ...!!
nalatha ....

----------


## Rohith

> entethu sonyude cyber shot ...!!
> nalatha ....


oru kanakkinu athanu nallath..njan short film pidichad athila.. verum 10mp..

----------


## Daniel John

entethu Kodak Easyshare C713 C813......

----------


## Rohith

> entethu Kodak Easyshare C713 C813......


still cam alle...?

----------


## ballu

> oru kanakkinu athanu nallath..njan short film pidichad athila.. verum 10mp..


njanum ente cybershot vetchu vid pidikarundu .. :Whistling: 
pakshe okke home vids anu  enne ollu...
quality is really cool :Hi:

----------


## Daniel John

> still cam alle...?


Still cam??
8.1 Mega pixels aanu....

video edukkam,Photos edukkam,vere enthokkeyo und......enikku gift kittiyatha.....

----------


## Shankar Das

enikk orum cam vanganam ..?? which is the best ..?? nikon or sony...

----------


## Harry

> enikk orum cam vanganam ..?? which is the best ..?? nikon or sony...


 
aarenkilum onu paranju kodukku. enikkum onnu vaanganam.  :cyclops:

----------


## veecee

> enikk orum cam vanganam ..?? which is the best ..?? nikon or sony...


sony :Clap: 



> aarenkilum onu paranju kodukku. enikkum onnu vaanganam.


photo kandittum tripthi ayille :Innocent:

----------


## Harry

> sony
> 
> photo kandittum tripthi ayille


ellaam thallipoli  :Not talking:  ithilum bhedham sony k790i mobile phonaa

----------


## Saathan

Panasonic DMC-TZ8 nalla camera anu  :Thumbup:

----------


## Santi

avidem ividem tirichum njekkem photo edukkan ariyana aalanel nikon aanu nallathu ....



 harry ithu quoti kolamakkum ennu karuthunnu

----------


## veecee

> ellaam thallipoli  ithilum bhedham sony k790i mobile phonaa


 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Shankar Das

ithano nallath....

Nikon India Private Limited

----------


## Shankar Das

atho itho..

http://www.sony.co.in/product/dsc-h55

----------


## veecee

> atho itho..
> 
> http://www.sony.co.in/product/dsc-h55


link work akunnilla :Shaun: 
ennalum ithu mathi :Yes:

----------


## Shankar Das

> link work akunnilla
> ennalum ithu mathi


nikon alle nallath.....  :Read:

----------


## veecee

> nikon alle nallath.....


alla :Puke: 
ninakku ariyumenkil pinne enthina chodikunne :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Harry

> nikon alle nallath.....


 
canon/nikon aanu nallathenu 2-3 per paranju.

canon powershot nallathaanennu

----------


## veecee

> canon/nikon aanu nallathenu 2-3 per paranju.
> 
> canon powershot nallathaanennu


sony anu nallatu ennu 3-4 per paranju, entha pore :rambo:  :rambo:  :rambo:

----------


## Harry

> sony anu nallatu ennu 3-4 per paranju, entha pore


 
vivaramullavar parayanam  :rambo: 

nikonil edutha kurachu photos




> Beautiful Wisconsin - 18 Oct 08

----------


## Shankar Das

> alla
> ninakku ariyumenkil pinne enthina chodikunne


moothavarod abhiprayam chodikkanamallo...

----------


## Shankar Das

njan harrye sakthamayi pin thangunnu...=D>

----------


## Santi

cam model allel price range para ..njan evidunelum comparison kondonnu taram....

----------


## Shankar Das

> cam model allel price range para ..njan evidunelum comparison kondonnu taram....


nikon L110

----------


## veecee

> vivaramullavar parayanam 
> 
> nikonil edutha kurachu photos


ee sthalam okke ethu koothara camerayil eduthalum ingane okke thanne :Devil: 
ithe sthalam sony yil eduthittu idu, appo nokkam :Speak to the hand:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Dei still camera aanel Canon is best
Handycam aanel Sony

----------


## Day Dreamer

> cam model allel price range para ..njan evidunelum comparison kondonnu taram....


Compare features and Shopping Online in India for Mobiles, Laptops, LCD TV, Cameras, Home Theaters, PDA, Automobiles and more

ivide poya mathy

----------


## Santi

> nikon L110


ithinu 15k aavunnanallo parayane... :Innocent: 

Scores Design 	17/20 
Image Quality 	14/20 
Performance 	17/20 
Value 	           19/20 
Features 	16/20

15x zoom NIKKOR lens with 28mm wide-angle capability (35mm format equivalent)
12.1 effective megapixels for high-resolution images
Powered by commonly available AA-size/R6 batteries
Long battery life using the supplied AA-size lithium (FR6/L91) batteries can shoot approximately 840 still images
High performance image sensor shift and Electronic VR image stabilization
3-in., approx. 460k-dot TFT LCD with Clear Color Display
Movie shooting at HD 720p for high-definition images with stereo sound
High Sensitivity up to ISO 6400*
Sport Continuous Mode to capture action scenes
Smart Portrait System
Scene Auto Selector provides quick, carefree picture-taking in a variety of situations
Motion Detection for sharp, steady results
Nikon's original BSS (Best Shot Selector) shoots a maximum of 10 sequential shots and selects sharpest image
Ergonomic grip lends added stability when shooting
* ISO 3200 and 6400 are available only for image sizes of 3M (2048 x 1536) or smaller.

----------


## Harry

> ithinu 15k aavunnanallo parayane...
> 
> Scores Design     17/20 
> Image Quality     14/20 
> Performance     17/20 
> Value      19/20 
> Features     16/20
> 
> 15x zoom NIKKOR lens with 28mm wide-angle capability (35mm format equivalent)
> ...


 
Powershot sx10, sx20, G10 koodi para with price. enganundennu nokkatte

----------


## Santi

> Powershot sx10, sx20, G10 koodi para with price. enganundennu nokkatte


with sample image aayikotte alle... :Innocent: 



 dd molil oru link ittirunnu avide poyi nokkiyal mathi..

----------


## kannappanunni

Sony Thanne Ithilum Best  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Santi

*Canon PowerShot SX10 IS INR 20,995.00*



The good: Speedy performance with solid battery life; articulating LCD; comfortable shooting design; can zoom during movie capture.

The bad: No HD movie capture or raw support; a few annoying design quirks; frustratingly narrow lens aperture at maximum zoom.

The bottom line: A nice evolution of the megazoom, the Canon PowerShot SX10 IS delivers some improvements over its predecessor and provides an attractive option for megazoom shooters.

Resolution
10 megapixels 

Color Support
Color 

Optical Sensor Type
CCD 

Total Pixels
10,300,000 pixels 

Effective Sensor Resolution
10,000,000 pixels 

Light Sensitivity
ISO 80 , ISO 100 , ISO 200 , ISO 400 , ISO 800 , ISO 1600 , ISO auto , ISO 3200 (2Mpix) 

Digital Zoom
4 x 

Shooting Modes
Frame movie mode 

Shooting Programs
Snow , Beach , Macro , Indoor , Sunset , Foliage , Aquarium , Fireworks , Landscape , Color swap , Night scene , Sports mode , Color accent , Portrait mode , Stitch assist , Night snapshot , High sensitivity 

Special Effects
Sepia , Vivid , Neutral , Vivid Red , Vivid Blue , Vivid Green , Black & White , Custom Effect , Positive Film , Darker Skin Tone , Lighter Skin Tone 

Image Stabilizer
Optical 

Image stabilizer feature
Optical stabilization helps prevent blurry pictures, especially for handheld cameras at slow shutter speeds or when using high optical zoom. 

Max Shutter Speed
1/3200 sec 

Min Shutter Speed
15 sec 

Exposure Metering:Spot , Evaluative , Center-weighted 

Exposure Modes

Manual , 
Program , 
Automatic , 
Shutter-priority , 
Aperture-priority 

Exposure Compensation
±2 EV range, in 1/3 EV steps 

Auto Exposure Bracketing
3 steps in 1/3 EV step 

AE/AF Control
FlexiZone 

Face Detection
Yes 

White Balance
Custom , Presets , Automatic 

White Balance Presets
Flash , Cloudy , Daylight , Fluorescent , Tungsten light , Fluorescent light (warm white) 

Digital Video Format
H.264 

Still Image Format
JPEG 

TV Tuner
None 

Video Capture
H.264 - 640 x 480 , H.264 - 320 x 240

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd5EToL7wzw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Canon SX10 compact: First Look Review[/ame]

----------


## Rohith

thnxx santi...

----------


## arunthomas

> *Canon PowerShot SX10 IS INR 20,995.00*
> 
> 
> 
> The good: Speedy performance with solid battery life; articulating LCD; comfortable shooting design; can zoom during movie capture.
> 
> The bad: No HD movie capture or raw support; a few annoying design quirks; frustratingly narrow lens aperture at maximum zoom.
> 
> The bottom line: A nice evolution of the megazoom, the Canon PowerShot SX10 IS delivers some improvements over its predecessor and provides an attractive option for megazoom shooters.
> ...


da...rohithe,nee pathararuthu....

----------


## Rohith

> da...rohithe,nee pathararuthu....


ee knappanamar ivide motham still cam ittu naatichu :Doh:

----------


## Rohith

> ithinu 15k aavunnanallo parayane...
> 
> Scores Design 	17/20 
> Image Quality 	14/20 
> Performance 	17/20 
> Value 	           19/20 
> Features 	16/20
> 
> 15x zoom NIKKOR lens with 28mm wide-angle capability (35mm format equivalent)
> ...


ithu kollamallo....

----------


## Rohith

> Powershot sx10, sx20, G10 koodi para with price. enganundennu nokkatte


Cheap Canon PowerShot SX20 IS sales India | Canon PowerShot SX20 IS Themes | Canon PowerShot SX20 IS Digital Camera review

----------


## B I L A L

> *Canon PowerShot SX10 IS INR 20,995.00*
> 
> 
> 
> The good: Speedy performance with solid battery life; articulating LCD; comfortable shooting design; can zoom during movie capture.
> 
> The bad: No HD movie capture or raw support; a few annoying design quirks; frustratingly narrow lens aperture at maximum zoom.
> 
> The bottom line: A nice evolution of the megazoom, the Canon PowerShot SX10 IS delivers some improvements over its predecessor and provides an attractive option for megazoom shooters.
> ...



 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: .....ithanu ente cameraa.....

----------


## Harry

> .....ithanu ente cameraa.....


 
ithu 2um Sx10 vecheduthathaano?

http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...ml#post2471955

http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...ml#post2471946

----------


## B I L A L

> ithu 2um Sx10 vecheduthathaano?
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...ml#post2471955
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...ml#post2471946


 
allaa...athu sony cybershot oru semi professional camera undayirunnu athu vechu eduthathaa.....

sony alpha 200 orennam poosiyaaloo ennoru alochanayundu... :Confused:

----------


## Rohith

> allaa...athu sony cybershot oru semi professional camera undayirunnu athu vechu eduthathaa.....
> 
> sony alpha 200 orennam poosiyaaloo ennoru alochanayundu...


entha aa canon inte vila?

----------


## B I L A L

> entha aa canon inte vila?


 
1500 aed -18000 inr ...

----------


## Shankar Das

njanum swanthamakki oru photam pidikkana yanthram..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Harry

> njanum swanthamakki oru photam pidikkana yanthram..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


penkuttyollude fotam pidichidu  :Tt1:  clarity undonnu nokkatte  :Scooter:

----------


## Shankar Das

> penkuttyollude fotam pidichidu  clarity undonnu nokkatte



ath nokan enthina penpillerude photo.... :compress:  :compress:

----------


## Rohith

ee paranja digital camerayilokke vid quality adipoliyano?
boom mic attach cheyyan patuo?

----------


## Josh

canon te oru 4000 thnum 5000thnum idayillillil eathenkilum

can anyone help

----------


## Santi

> ee paranja digital camerayilokke vid quality adipoliyano?
> boom mic attach cheyyan patuo?


puthiya padam pidikkan camera thappi irangiyathavum.... :Tongue:

----------


## Rohith

> puthiya padam pidikkan camera thappi irangiyathavum....


satyam... pandatha pole alla.. ini technology okke explore cheyyan pova....

----------


## Rohith

oru 20000 ,
nalla ideo quality ulla orennam arelum paranj thaayo....

----------


## Rohith



----------


## Josh

> 


da oru 5000 thinu thaazhe ullathu vallathum

----------


## Rohith

Digital Cameras | Buy Digital Cameras below Rs. 5000 Online in India at Foostor

----------


## Josh

> Digital Cameras | Buy Digital Cameras below Rs. 5000 Online in India at Foostor


thanx da :)......

----------


## B I L A L

> *Canon PowerShot SX10 IS INR 20,995.00*
> 
> 
> 
> The good: Speedy performance with solid battery life; articulating LCD; comfortable shooting design; can zoom during movie capture.
> 
> The bad: No HD movie capture or raw support; a few annoying design quirks; frustratingly narrow lens aperture at maximum zoom.
> 
> The bottom line: A nice evolution of the megazoom, the Canon PowerShot SX10 IS delivers some improvements over its predecessor and provides an attractive option for megazoom shooters.
> ...





> .....ithanu ente cameraa.....


ithorennam kodukanundu.....thalpryamullavar bandapeduka.....valare kurache upayogichitollu....sathyam....

----------


## AjinKrishna

*Nikon Coolpix P510 edukkan pokunnu... Any other suggestions???*

----------


## asish

canon 700D + 18-55+75-300+50mm 1.8+32gb +carry bag 
rs 6000.00+  nalla offer aano

----------


## josemon17

> canon 700D + 18-55+75-300+50mm 1.8+32gb +carry bag 
> rs 6000.00+  nalla offer aano


evide nina edukunne....

----------


## asish

> evide nina edukunne....


here in uae.. its dhs 3700.00.... 

ee camera nallathano?? photographyil thudakka kaarkku

----------


## josemon17

> here in uae.. its dhs 3700.00.... 
> 
> ee camera nallathano?? photographyil thudakka kaarkku


_I knw its in UAE...online sites aanel u will not get warranty from canon..aa sites provide cheyunna warranty kittathollu.....athinte body somwhr around 225-2.5k akathollu.live modes auto focus athra fast alla enu review okke.cash undel..u can go for 70d...athu nalla review aanu kandekunne....njan kazhinja week medichathu 650d aanu...sambhavam kollam.._

ee link poya mati-http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/cameras?subcategoryId=cameras

----------


## asish

> _I knw its in UAE...online sites aanel u will not get warranty from canon..aa sites provide cheyunna warranty kittathollu.....athinte body somwhr around 225-2.5k akathollu.live modes auto focus athra fast alla enu review okke.cash undel..u can go for 70d...athu nalla review aanu kandekunne....njan kazhinja week medichathu 650d aanu...sambhavam kollam.._
> 
> ee link poya mati-http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/cameras?subcategoryId=cameras


700d vaangichu.. from e max... 70d onnum ippol vendaa.. aadyam ithu thanne onnu padikkatte.. thudakkam alle.. ithu mathi.. 
basic 18-55 + cam 2.5k0 ullu.. but ithu 18-55 is +75-300+50mm+ pinne oru 300.00 aed kulla other accessories+ 1yr emax extended warrenty.. AED3.8k

----------


## Fallen

PnS cams ne kuricha doubt ..ivide vere thread onnum kandilla athondu ivide idunnu..

main interest wildlife photography.. Point and shoot il etha nallathu?

Sony DSC WX 50
Canon Ixus 510 HS

iva okke engane..

----------


## CHAKOCHI

Like to buy a mid range DSLR from Dubai...canon or nikkon??beginner aanu...nalla ratil evidena vangan pata??

----------


## kcsugeesh

Hows canon600D, and 1100D

----------


## jishnujdas

20000-30000 ഇടയിൽ വില വരുന്ന ഒരു camcorder വാങ്ങണം എന്നുണ്ട്.  ഷോർട്ട്  ഫിലിം ഒക്കെ പിടിക്കുകയാണ്   ഉദ്ദേശ്യം (നടക്കുമോ എന്നറിയില്ല).    ഒരു നല്ല മോഡൽ ആരെങ്കിലും പറഞ്ഞു തരുമോ

*ഞാൻ ഒരു തുടക്കക്കാരൻ ആണ്*

----------


## Harry

> 20000-30000 ഇടയിൽ വില വരുന്ന ഒരു camcorder വാങ്ങണം എന്നുണ്ട്.  ഷോർട്ട്  ഫിലിം ഒക്കെ പിടിക്കുകയാണ്   ഉദ്ദേശ്യം (നടക്കുമോ എന്നറിയില്ല).    ഒരു നല്ല മോഡൽ ആരെങ്കിലും പറഞ്ഞു തരുമോ
> 
> *ഞാൻ ഒരു തുടക്കക്കാരൻ ആണ്*


nikon d3200 vaangiyaal pore? photoyum edukkaam, video'um edukkam

----------


## jishnujdas

> nikon d3200 vaangiyaal pore? Photoyum edukkaam, video'um edukkam



അതു dslr camera അല്ലേ ഷോർട്ട് ഫിലിം ഒക്കെ എടുക്കാൻ camcorder തന്നെയല്ലേ നല്ലത്

----------


## Harry

> അതു dslr camera അല്ലേ ഷോർട്ട് ഫിലിം ഒക്കെ എടുക്കാൻ camcorder തന്നെയല്ലേ നല്ലത്


rohith okke short film pidichathu dslr vechu thanneyaanennu thonnunnu
  @Rohith @Shivettan @Karnan Mahadevan

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> rohith okke short film pidichathu dslr vechu thanneyaanennu thonnunnu
>   @Rohith @Shivettan @Karnan Mahadevan


DSLR vechanu yesterday eduthathu.......

----------


## Harry

> അതു dslr camera അല്ലേ ഷോർട്ട് ഫിലിം ഒക്കെ എടുക്കാൻ camcorder തന്നെയല്ലേ നല്ലത്





> DSLR vechanu yesterday eduthathu.......

----------


## jishnujdas

താങ്ക്സ്    പിന്നെ  ഈ  DSLR,camcorder   ഇവ തമ്മിലുള്ള വ്യത്യാസം എന്താണ്  

camcorder വച്ച്  ഫോട്ടോസ് എടുക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ലേ?

 DSLR,camcorder  ഇവയുടെ Advantages, Disadvantages   ഒക്കെ പറഞ്ഞു തന്നാൽ ഉപകാരമായി


പിന്നെ ഇത് രണ്ടും ഉപയോഗിച്ച്   എത്ര സമയം വരെ റെക്കോർഡ്  ചെയ്യാം,  ബാറ്ററി  എത്ര സമയം നിൽക്കും?

----------


## jishnujdas

താങ്ക്സ്    പിന്നെ  ഈ  DSLR,camcorder   ഇവ തമ്മിലുള്ള വ്യത്യാസം എന്താണ്  

camcorder വച്ച്  ഫോട്ടോസ് എടുക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ലേ?

 DSLR,camcorder  ഇവയുടെ Advantages, Disadvantages   ഒക്കെ പറഞ്ഞു തന്നാൽ ഉപകാരമായി


പിന്നെ ഇത് രണ്ടും ഉപയോഗിച്ച്   എത്ര സമയം വരെ റെക്കോർഡ്  ചെയ്യാം,  ബാറ്ററി  എത്ര സമയം നിൽക്കും?

----------


## josemon17

> താങ്ക്സ്    പിന്നെ  ഈ  DSLR,camcorder   ഇവ തമ്മിലുള്ള വ്യത്യാസം എന്താണ്  
> 
> camcorder വച്ച്  ഫോട്ടോസ് എടുക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ലേ?
> 
>  DSLR,camcorder  ഇവയുടെ Advantages, Disadvantages   ഒക്കെ പറഞ്ഞു തന്നാൽ ഉപകാരമായി
> 
> 
> പിന്നെ ഇത് രണ്ടും ഉപയോഗിച്ച്   എത്ര സമയം വരെ റെക്കോർഡ്  ചെയ്യാം,  ബാറ്ററി  എത്ര സമയം നിൽക്കും?


http://www.differencebetween.com/dif...-vs-camcorder/

----------


## plk

http://www.flipkart.com/nikon-d3200-...9-841cdf095740

ee sadanathe patti ulla abhiprayam enthaa  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Daniel John

oru DSLR nokunu.....canon 600d edukamenu vicharikunu

----------


## firecrown

*Canon launches Powershot SX740 HS with 4K video recording, flip-up display


* 
The SX740 HS has a 20.3MP sensor and 24-960mm equivalent lens that gives it 40x optical zoom capability. The camera can also record 4K video, which makes it the first in the PowerShot series to do so. It also has a flip-up display for selfies.

Total Pixels:  Approx. 21.1 Megapixels

Effective Pixels: Approx. 20.3 Megapixels

Number of Recording Pixels:

Still Images:

16:9 - Large: 5184 x 2912; Medium: 3648 x 2048; Small: 2432 x 13683:2 - Large: 5184 x 3456; Medium: 3648 x 2432; Small: 2432 x 16164:3 - Large: 5184 x 3888; Medium: 3648 x 2736; Small: 2432 x 18241:1 - Large: 3888 x 3888; Medium: 2736 x 2736; Small: 1824 x 1824
Videos: 

4K 3840 x 2160: 29.97 fpsFull HD 1920 x 1080: 59.94 fps, 29.97 fpsHD 1280 x 720: 59.94 fps

Price: around 27,000

----------

